# New fur



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

Howdy everyone I'm cowboy I'm a new fur and um yeah I want to learn more about being a furry and creating my fursona I'd love people to talk to someone I hope to hear from yall


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 18, 2016)

well if you could be any animal what would it be


----------



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

I've thought about it and I feel like I'd be a great Dane or a masstive


----------



## Zipline (Jul 18, 2016)

It must pass the kawaii test. 
If it looks better than this, then you are doing something right. 



Spoiler


----------



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

Haha yeah I think it's better then that for sure


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 18, 2016)

well then y not make them both your fursona


----------



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

I think I'm gonna be a great Dane masstive mix


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forums.

Anyone not posting a blobfish OC I will give this reaction to:


----------



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 18, 2016)

7footcowboy said:


> Howdy everyone I'm cowboy I'm a new fur and um yeah I want to learn more about being a furry and creating my fursona I'd love people to talk to someone I hope to hear from yall



Are you from Texis?


----------



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes I am indeed


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 18, 2016)

7footcowboy said:


> Yes I am indeed



That must mean you're a queer or a steer!


----------



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

Well I definitely don't suck dick 
But I like the full Metal Jacket reference


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 18, 2016)

7footcowboy said:


> Well I definitely don't suck dick



Holy fuck I think I already like you


----------



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

Haha movie buff it's kinda my thing when I'm not on the farm I'm watching movies


----------



## Zipline (Jul 18, 2016)

What part of texas?


----------



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

Denton


----------



## Zipline (Jul 18, 2016)

Noodles, going to the Dallas con?


----------



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

I didn't even know there was one to be honest and I am also lacking a ride to Dallas so probably not


----------



## modfox (Jul 18, 2016)

hello and welcome to the forums


----------



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank ya kindly 
I appreciate it


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 18, 2016)

What brought your attention to the Fandom?


----------



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

YouTube videos haha


----------



## 7footcowboy (Jul 18, 2016)

I've become kinda an addict trying to learn stuff about the Fandom as I can


----------

